# Please guess the gender 13 weeks 1 day dating scan (UPDATE ON PAGE 4!!!)



## jessicasmum

Hi can you please guess the gender of my baby please? I had the dating scan today and I'm measuring 13 weeks and 1 day.



Many thanks :flower:


----------



## Isme

I'm saying girl. However, I can't make out a nub, so that's a pure guess. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Isme said:


> I'm saying girl. However, I can't make out a nub, so that's a pure guess. :)

Thanks for guessing, hubby thinks a girl too, I'm not so sure based on the scan but thinking I'll end up having 3 girls like my mum did.


----------



## jessicasmum

Bump


----------



## Aelyana

I think boy maybe! But like pp can't see a nub so just a guess


----------



## jessicasmum

Aelyana said:


> I think boy maybe! But like pp can't see a nub so just a guess

Thank you :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm guessing boy!:)


----------



## WantaBelly

Guessing :pink:


----------



## jessicasmum

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I'm guessing boy!:)

Thank you for voting :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

WantaBelly said:


> Guessing :pink:

Thank you for guessing :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## jessicasmum

Bevziibubble said:


> :pink:

Thank you for guessing :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Bump! Still 5 weeks tomorrow until scan, going to drag I think.


----------



## kittiecat

I'm guessing girl :pink:


----------



## jessicasmum

kittiecat said:


> I'm guessing girl :pink:

Thank you for guessing :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Bump 1 more week until scan!!!


----------



## Ro168

I'm guessing girl x


----------



## jessicasmum

Ro168 said:


> I'm guessing girl x

Thank you for guessing and voting :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

I guess girl :pink:


----------



## jessicasmum

EverythingXd said:


> I guess girl :pink:

Thank you for guessing and voting :flower:


----------



## KateMc84

cant see any nub (but Im not good at looking for gender on scans!) so I will guess girl x


----------



## jessicasmum

KateMc84 said:


> cant see any nub (but Im not good at looking for gender on scans!) so I will guess girl x

Thank you for guessing :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Looks like the majority think girl, will see if I'll end up with 3 girls like my mum did. Only 5 days to go!!!


----------



## lucy_x

My guess, based on skull theory would be :blue: - however the picture isn't very clear Foe a true skull guess :)


----------



## jessicasmum

lucy_x said:


> My guess, based on skull theory would be :blue: - however the picture isn't very clear Foe a true skull guess :)

Thank you for guessing :flower: I know I was trying to go off skull theory but baby's head is leaning to the side so not so clear.


----------



## jessicasmum

Scan is tomorrow morning so last guesses, just hope baby is behaving and we can see what the gender is, very nervous and excited!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Boy x


----------



## lau86

Oh wow this is close! :blue: guess from me


----------



## jessicasmum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Boy x

Thank you for guessing and voting :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> Oh wow this is close! :blue: guess from me

Thank you for guessing :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Today is the day of my scan, so hopefully in just over 3 hours time I will know what the baby's gender is. I will update as soon as I can :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for your scan :)

Thank you :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you all for guessing and voting. :flower:

Here's babys scan picture:



And baby is........................ a BOY!!! Very shocked but very happy :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Aelyana

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PubMissus

Congratulations!!


----------



## PubMissus

Congratulations!!


----------



## kittiecat

aww congratulations! xx


----------



## lau86

I knew it!! Congratulations, such lovely news!!


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you everyone for the congrats :flower: :D


----------

